# Skinny dogs



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Lucy is just the same. She would eat more food, but I suspect if I gave her lots she would just poop it out again. She is about 15 inches and the last time we weighed her she weighed 11 lbs 2 oz. Mind you that was my husband standing on the scale with and without her. It would be more accurate at the vet's. But she is very, very skinny. I call her "Scrawny" - maybe she will fatten up too as she gets older.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Mia is 15 months and going through the same skinny stage. So I totally understand the frustration. With the cold weather around here she'd lost weight in the past month. She is also very very active. I'd really like to see her gain 4-5lbs.

I've increased her food a little and started giving her a satin ball daily usually after dinner right before bed. She has also started not eating all her dinner on occasion which is frustrating because she can't afford not to eat. I have been mixing in something good like olive oil, yogurt, cottage cheese ect and she still may only eat half about 1/4 of the time. I haven't been doing this very long, only about 2 weeks sense I noticed she'd dropped weight. But she hasn't seemed to gain any weight. I can weigh her tonight and see. I wish I could eat anything and everything and not gain an ounce!

I think many poodles go through this skinny stage... it is just very frustrating. Wtih Kodi my mini i finally got some weight on him at age 2.


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Poodles are thin dogs, I'd rather see a thin and healthy dog than a fat one (which I see aaaaall the time). As long as you know she's healthy, I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Have you tried Satin Balls???? Guaranteed to put weight on your dogs. I know that breeders use these with their pregnant and nursing females and dog who need to gain weight. Here's the link to the recipe.

Recipe for Satin Balls


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

Poodle Lover said:


> Have you tried Satin Balls???? Guaranteed to put weight on your dogs. I know that breeders use these with their pregnant and nursing females and dog who need to gain weight. Here's the link to the recipe.
> 
> Recipe for Satin Balls


I will check it out thank you 
Have never heard of it..


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

lmao. Guaranteed to put on weight? Only if your fussy dog eats them!!! lol. Paris is skinny. I'm over worrying about it. She eats, most of the time, and when she doesn't I don't stress it. She could do with an extra couple of kilos, but getting her to maintain where she is is enough work that I'm not stressing that either.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

I don't think the problem is getting them too eat.
Its getting the food to stay on the dog


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Winnow said:


> I don't think the problem is getting them too eat.
> Its getting the food to stay on the dog


yup I have that same issue. Saleen would eat the house if we let her and she eats quite a bit more than Jazz but is still skinny. Went through the obvious things that are all health related and determined her to be healthy but thin. The breeder told me her sire was the same way he was "very hard to keep weight on" she said. Wonder used to be like that too, but it was b/c she was picky. Saleen is definitely NOT picky. She'll eat ANYTHING. lol

I have found adding things like prozyme to their food to be a good way to get them to keep some of their weight. There was something else I tried a while back that worked too but I forget what it was called. My mom was using it and gave it to me to try b/c it made her dog's fat. I'm not using anything at all now. I figure she's at the weight she's supposed to be and I shouldn't be trying to put more on her right now. She's going to be 2yr tomorrow


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

My Jetta was a pencil all her life. Her first litter she had 11 LIVE healthy pups. We couldnt believe it because she seemed too skinny. But she is the one who had an OOPS litter a little less than a year ago. She had 6 pups then I got her spayed. She was just at the vet and her weight went up to 52 lbs. which is fantastic. She was always 40 lbs and 24 inches tall. You could feel every rib at that weight. She also was on a healthy diet which included some raw, some table food, no grain kibble and an occasional cat turd. But she is almost 10 now.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

I just went to the pet store today and bought fresh food for them.
We will see if that adds some meat to her bones.


----------



## WonderPup (Oct 26, 2008)

Hehe P2P gotta love the cat turd diet


----------



## onlypoodles4me (May 18, 2009)

I have one of those picky eaters. She's too skinny for my taste. You can feel every rib. She's been checked out and there is no medical reason. She is 3, and very active.
If my sisters English Bully is visiting, she will pick at her food, because _she is here. If there is some distraction, she will barely eat, far to concerned about what else is going on. 
I find that if I mix it up constantly she does better. This past week we had a little turkey broth, or a dab of stuffing, and a bit of yam mixed in. I have tried most everything. She has finally decided that raw is O.K. so I often trade a kibble meal for raw. I also try to offer her a cookie more often. It's frustrating because our other poodles eat without any problem and maintain their weight just fine._


----------

